# july bite



## scflyfisher (May 24, 2011)

done deal will be in the area the 3rd week of july. what is expected to be biting. also whats good for lady fish, flies, locaton ect... also any advice in general would be helpful. thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

for ladyfish you will need some small white flies and some small white or tan crazy charlies trout, redfish,ect will be biting also. spanish might be in the area so get some wire ready w/ semi-flashy flies or if you make flies put all of the material in the back of the shank and forget the wire and just put on some heavy flourcarbon and check it after every bite. good luck!


----------



## scflyfisher (May 24, 2011)

thanks for the info if you think of anything else let me know


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

for the trout & reds some shrimp,crab and fair-sized minnow patterns work well and a clouser usually takes `em every time


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

also look for something called the "shminnow" it's a great fly and i have made 5 already. and if u tie flys they are real easy to tie, but u need patience to nail it.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

also try renting a yak and goin out to a place called "peaks point" it is FULL of fish just ask a local.


----------

